# Brief catch up - Back from travels!



## Patterdale (Mar 16, 2008)

.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Ji Jenny
Welcome back from your travels - was good to meet up last weekend!  Altho a spooky experience!
It's always good to chat to like minded people - friends are good but don't quite understand...
Take care and be safe
Rachel x x x  x 
Love to Ben too...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

welcome back hope you had a fab time
L x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Welcome back Jenny - glad you had a good time.

r xx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Jenny, welcome back! Hope you had a good time  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi jenny

I'm new on here...hello!  Hope you've been off travelling somewhere nice!

Lx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Glad you had good travels  

Can you post a picture of your camper van?


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome back Jenny - have missed you! Checked out some of your photos on ******** - looked like you were having a wonderful time - your dog is SO sweet!

Katiexxx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Jenny !  Glad you are back home safely ...hope the adjusting is not too bad!  Today there's a big military fair on in the park near me (the one we walked around.)  It's very exciting as there has just been a big navy rescue helicopter coming in to land and it was so close to my house the windows were rattling!!  

Katie....step away from Ben the dog....he is even cuter in person and he is all mine!!! .... (Jenny would swap the cats for him?!?!) 

xD


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome back from your travels Jenny - I checked out the pics too and it looks like you had a great time. I've decided I def want to visit Scotland...maybe even in a camper van....or perhaps one of those snazzy new motor home things!!

Laura
x


----------

